# There's a new coronavirus out in the wild



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 26, 2021)

Its called B11529


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Should really provide some links to this. I found some links on Google about this, which I am not surprised this happened. Too many people believe conspiracies about masks, vaccines, and other nonsense they got from social media. This was bound to happen eventually


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

Time to wake up....

This is only the Beginning.....the more People vaccinated,the greater is the Way of Mutation...

Maybe one Day,Mankind will understand - The Virus can´t be inoculated away......
The Virus mutates and mutates and someday most of the People with good and intact (like many,many People actual on this Planet on the "natural" Way) will be resistant to it,just as many, many People are to flu,hepatitis and so on ......

People,who do not have a good Immunesystem should be vaccinated (on a voluntary basis,not to be forced).
And hopefully,the Vaccines are good and effective in the Future.....

By the Way:

The WHO recommends actual for the new Mutation Omicron the "old fashioned Way" - Masks and Distance.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2021)

It's a new variant with multiple mutations, but the same virus.  No info yet on how the vaccines fare against it, should only take about a month at most to get that data though.



Alexander1970 said:


> the more People vaccinated,the greater is the Way of Mutation...


That's the opposite of the truth.  The more easily-infected host bodies there are, the more time the virus has to mutate within those host bodies.  Vaccinated people are both less likely to catch it and less likely to have noticeable symptoms, which also makes them less likely to spread it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It's a new variant with multiple mutations, but the same virus.  No info yet on how the vaccines fare against it, should only take about a month at most to get that data though.


Already there..Israel,Hongkong,Belgium has already Cases.
Very high viralload......


----------



## Milenko (Nov 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That's the opposite of the truth.  The more easily-infected host bodies there are, the more time the virus has to mutate within those host bodies.  Vaccinated people are both less likely to catch it and less likely to have noticeable symptoms, which also makes them less likely to spread it.



They're speculating it mutated in an unvaccinated immunocompromised person, so the vaccine is more important than ever to prevent it having the time to mutate


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

WHO has already classified the Omicron Variation as "worrying" as a signal that a variant is more contagious or leads to more severe disease courses.
In addition, with "worrying variants" there is a risk that conventional vaccinations, drugs or measures will be less effective.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Already there..Israel,Hongkong,Belgium has already Cases.
> Very high viralload......


That has nothing to do with the data I mentioned.



Alexander1970 said:


> In addition, with "worrying variants" there is a risk that conventional vaccinations, drugs or measures will be less effective.


A "risk," yes, but we don't know that for certain yet.  Spreading FUD in the interim serves no purpose.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That has nothing to do with the data I mentioned.
> 
> 
> A "risk," yes, but we don't know that for certain yet.  Spreading FUD in the interim serves no purpose.


Yes,you live in your Bubble,I in mine,lets talk again about Omicron in 1 -2 Weeks,my Friend...
I would be very,very,very happy,if you are right,really honestly........


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Yes,you live in your Bubble,I in mine,lets talk again about Omicron in 1 -2 Weeks,my Friend...
> I would be very,very,very happy,if you are right,really honestly........


I know I'm right, because all I've said is that we don't have the data yet.  And we don't.  If I had to venture a guess, I'd say the vaccines will be _less_ effective against Omicron than they are against other variants, but a speculative 50% protection against it is still far better than the 0% protection that anti-vaxxers have. Additionally, the vaccine formula can then be tweaked, if necessary, to address the specific threats of Omicron.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I know I'm right



Netherlands next....
https://orf.at/stories/3238083/

2 Flights from South Africa to Amsterdam (over 600 People) with over a dozen Infections.
They are actual testing,if they infected with the Omicron Variante.


Expected Arrival in Austria - according to "Experts" - 1 -2 Weeks.
https://www.krone.at/2566242

mRNA Vaccines are maybe easy to "adjust"for the new Mutation,said the Expert.
So,more Vaccinations/Shots are on the Way.......maybe......


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> 0% protection that anti-vaxxers have


I hate seeing stuff like this. You have literally no idea what level of protection anyone has due to their own immune system. If your 0% figure was true then the mortality rate pre-vaccine would've been 100%.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> 2 Flights from South Africa to Amsterdam (over 600 People) with over a dozen Infections.
> They are actual testing,if they infected with the Omicron Variante.


This is not the methodology used to gather data about the vaccines' efficacy against Omicron.  You have to eliminate variables, which means first isolating the Omicron variant in a lab.



Alexander1970 said:


> mRNA Vaccines are maybe easy to "adjust"for the new Mutation,said the Expert.
> So,more Vaccinations/Shots are on the Way.......maybe......


Yes, maybe.  It's long been my opinion that COVID-19 will become endemic like the flu, meaning yearly shots available for the variants most likely to be in your region.  Things didn't have to be that way, of course, and a select few countries did handle the pandemic correctly from front to back.  Far too many didn't, though, and we may be paying for that for years to come.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I hate seeing stuff like this. You have literally no idea what level of protection anyone has due to their own immune system. If your 0% figure was true then the mortality rate pre-vaccine would've been 100%.


If you've never had COVID before, your immune system does not recognize it.  I'm not talking about protection against death, I'm talking specifically about protection against infection.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If you've never had COVID before, your immune system does not recognize it.  I'm not talking about protection against death, I'm talking specifically about protection against infection.


Yes, because that's the only technicality that is left to argue for. I never see the same argument about the flu, which baffles me as it is orders of magnitude more deadly to children. Where is all the talk shaming people to get flu vaccines to help save the children? I'm guessing there isn't any because it's widely accepted the flu vaccine isn't particularly efficacious. Hopefully, we get to that realisation sooner than later with the Covid vaccines so the division between people can cease and we can go back to actually caring about each other rather than this fake version. Vaccinate/treat the elderly and vulnerable, let everyone else go back to normal because there is never going to be a situation where we don't have to live with this, just like getting the flu every year.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I never see the same argument about the flu, which baffles me as it is orders of magnitude more deadly to children. Where is all the talk shaming people to get flu vaccines to help save the children? I'm guessing there isn't any because it's widely accepted the flu vaccine isn't particularly efficacious.


We already require any number of vaccines for diseases deadlier than the flu in order for children to attend public school (MMR, polio, etc).  Whether parents also want to vaccinate their children for the flu or not is up to them, though I'm sure there's a number of scenarios where it's highly recommended.  For that matter, about 50% of those aged under 17 got a flu vaccine in the last year.  For the elderly it's closer to 70%.

Also worth noting that the flu on its own killed about 5,000 people last year, versus COVID-19 killing nearly 500,000.  It's only when you include pneumonia with the flu that the mortality rate jumps up (about 50,000 a year).

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/flu.htm


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 27, 2021)

How convenient!


----------



## Cyan (Nov 27, 2021)

now that most people are vaccinated... how would we (the pharmaceutical groups) continue wining money if we can't sell our drugs at 3800% profit* ? ohh, let's make a new variant and tell people they need a 4th shot ! now we can still sell drugs and be richer.
/s .. or not
no, you are right, they don't need a new variant to tell people their vaccine is not active anymore and they need another shot.

* Pfizer is selling a 18$ drug at 700$... right, they are NOT money greedy, they only think about people health, not their wealth. /s again?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2021)

Cyan said:


> now that most people are vaccinated... how would we (the pharmaceutical groups) continue wining money if we can't sell our drugs at 3800% profit* ? ohh, let's make a new variant and tell people they need a 4th shot ! now we can still sell drugs and be richer.
> /s .. or not
> no, you are right, they don't need a new variant to tell people their vaccine is not active anymore and they need another shot.
> 
> * Pfizer is selling a 18$ drug at 700$... right, they are NOT money greedy, they only think about people health, not their wealth. /s again?


If they were giving the vaccines away for free, you'd be even more skeptical of them, and with good reason.  Of course governments will pay top dollar for any tool which helps pull their economies out of a pandemic.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

Omicron arrives in Germany:

https://orf.at/stories/3238105/

I really hope,it lasts the predicted 2 Weeks....
otherwise Austria will have the next Chaos "Wave"....



Oh,by the Way - A lovely and peaceful 1.Advent Sunday,my Friends....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

Great Britain joins the Club...



> British Health Minister Sajid Javid said two cases had been discovered. Both are connected with trips to southern Africa. The government acted "quickly", those affected are in isolation and the contact follow-up is ongoing.



https://orf.at/stories/3238094/


Austria is "alarmed" (oh dear,so quick !!)



> In any case, the specially set up AGES telephone hotline for those returning from southern Africa is very popular. By Saturday noon, 300 people had already registered on 01/26 75 032. There you will find information on where to turn for an official PCR test.





Oh dear,that sounds not really "good".....



> .....more than 30 variants are accumulated in the spike protein....


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 27, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Great Britain joins the Club...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so there's a new mutation (not the same as a new virus, since the basic is still the same, and likely the vaccins will still work on this .
i have a bad note for you, the natural way of our own body trying to resolve this covid seems to be less good working most people infected once don't seem to be staying protected for more than 6 weeks where the vaccin works by dubble dosis for abour 4/3 year, it's more easy to adapt new variants to a vaccin, your natural protection doesn't really seem to adopt at all.
for some reason in this covid case natural immunity seems be be rather dull and random.


----------



## Lacius (Nov 27, 2021)

Omicron variant is possibly already in the US, Dr. Anthony Fauci says​


> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said that it is possible that the Omicron Covid-19 variant is already in the United States but has yet to be detected.
> 
> “I would not be surprised if it is, we have not detected it yet, but when you have a virus that is showing this degree of transmissibility and you're having travel-related cases they've noted in other places already, when you have a virus like this, it almost invariably is going to go all over,” Fauci told NBC Saturday.
> 
> ...



https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news/new-covid-variant-south-africa-11-27-21/index.html

In the meantime, get vaccinated if you haven't already done so, and get your booster if you're vaccinated and haven't already done so.


----------



## Viri (Nov 27, 2021)

Another one? lol


----------



## Lacius (Nov 27, 2021)

Viri said:


> Another one? lol


You should not expect to stop seeing new variants anytime soon, particularly with so many people out there refusing (or unable) to get vaccinated.


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 28, 2021)

Lacius said:


> In the meantime, get vaccinated if you haven't already done so, and get your booster if you're vaccinated and haven't already done so.


I thought that if a virus had the right number of mutations it would make your antibodies work against you?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> for some reason in this covid case natural immunity seems be be rather dull and random.


Sure,as for all other "illness Things"......
better artifical "Help" than "Natural"...


But,hey,you all care about your Bodies,that is very nice to see....


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 28, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Sure,as for all other "illness Things"......
> better artifical "Help" than "Natural"...
> 
> 
> But,hey,you all care about your Bodies,that is very nice to see....


Sure nice to have nobody to care about, at this rate natural cure might take too long to even have humans alive at this rate.
I know at least one person already had it 3 times and though his body should learn to defense itself, natural way each time he got it it took longer to get back to health, or maybe that's not even the word, he's still recovering from the last one.
Before you say he's only 35 years old.
At my wife's work they have an increased death rate by about 18% now, and that's far better than first round when it was and one point even an increase of 60%.
I really don't understand the stubbornness, those working in healthcare are seeing the work not ending, taking it home, more and more of them get in depressed stadium...
When is the point kicking in?
That it's not really only your fear of what might happen, when is there enough terror around you to see what waiting does to your surrounding?
Yes the new variant has a higher chance to bypass the vaccin, as does it bypass your natural immune system.
Waiting  might not only kill you, but kills alot more around you, not only by invection but by mental state of those who can't coope with the many lost lives they had in care.

The flu at least de spannish flu (or black plague you call it) wasn't by natural immune cured, in europe we burned villages and cities that got contamunated to get it under controll, it was youth that inhaled already death particles of those who had the desease (like vaccin) that thier health adapted later.The normal flu killed a lot of orignal inhabitans in us for we brought this illnes there thinking it was nothing, and we didn't help those for we never had a cure.

This time we have an answer to the plague, this time we can make a difference, but i see.

we rather wait for god to take us back and complain then, that he didn't do anything...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2021)

Omicron has arrived in Austria today :

https://orf.at/stories/3238283/



An interesting Fact is,that South Africa is very "angry" and said,it is unfair how the new Omicron Variante is "handled" here in Europe.

https://orf.at/stories/3238261/



> "These restrictions are unfair discrimination against our country and our sister states," said South Africas President Ramaphosa in a televised address on Sunday evening.



He also says,it is not "ok" that "richer" Countries/States are "collect/hoard" Vaccines where they poorer Countries suffer of a lack of Vaccines....


----------



## tabzer (Nov 29, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If they were giving the vaccines away for free, you'd be even more skeptical of them, and with good reason.  Of course governments will pay top dollar for any tool which helps pull their economies out of a pandemic.


Here is Xzi, telling you, that the the government loves you.  

Xzi.  Are you a real boy?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 30, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Here is Xzi, telling you, that the the government loves you.
> 
> Xzi.  Are you a real boy?


I am, but it's obvious you were never really taught reading comprehension, at least not beyond the second grade level.  Since when does "governments love a booming economy" translate to "governments love their citizens?"  If anything the opposite is implied, that a large portion of the working class is being exploited in order to keep the stock market and billionaires happy.  Dead workers cannot be exploited in that manner.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I am, but it's obvious you were never really taught reading comprehension, at least not beyond the second grade level.  Since when does "governments love a booming economy" translate to "governments love their citizens?"  If anything the opposite is implied, that a large portion of the working class is being exploited in order to keep the stock market and billionaires happy.  Dead workers cannot be exploited in that manner.



How is the opposite implied?  Please answer because I want to know.

So far, it is implied that the vaccines™ are another tool to keep exploiting the working class and the government does not love its citizens.  Is this the message that you want young impressionable children to read on a gaming site?  And why do you hate on second graders?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 30, 2021)

tabzer said:


> How is the opposite implied? Please answer because I want to know.


I answered in the very same post you quoted...you aren't helping dispute the notion that you have poor reading comprehension.



tabzer said:


> So far, it is implied that the vaccines™ are another tool to keep exploiting the working class and the government does not love its citizens. Is this the message that you want young impressionable children to read on a gaming site?


Sick/dead workers earn no profit.  Vaccines are a tool used to keep the working class alive and healthy.  The capitalist exploitation of those workers is a separate (but connected) process which need not exist at all, but reality is reality.

I don't see any issue with kids learning a lesson in skepticism here.  Neither the government nor corporations are your friends, but so long as money is changing hands, they can both be quite predictable.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I answered in the very same post you quoted...you aren't helping dispute the notion that you have poor reading comprehension.



So you are suggesting that it is implied based on what you believe, not what you said?  

My mind reading skill are on point, but I'd rather you spell it out.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 30, 2021)

A lot of cases will pop up in the coming days. If any country had people coming from South Africa. It seems dire then. We got our first case today in Sweden, but most likely more will pop up.


----------



## stanna (Nov 30, 2021)

Quick, hide behind the sofa.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 30, 2021)

linuxares said:


> A lot of cases will pop up in the coming days. If any country had people coming from South Africa. It seems dire then. We got our first case today in Sweden, but most likely more will pop up.


Every country got a case of it--just to keep everyone on the same page.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 30, 2021)

tabzer said:


> So you are suggesting that it is implied based on what you believe, not what you said?
> 
> My mind reading skill are on point, but I'd rather you spell it out.


Enough of this moronic gish-gallop, impossible to tell at this point whether you're a fool or just playing the fool.  You want me to spell out the point?  The point is that the governments of the world would have sued these big pharma corps into oblivion if they didn't deliver vaccines with precisely the effectiveness promised.  And that's motivated more by their financial interests than their humanitarian ones, as no nation's economy can afford to lose too much of its working class.  Money rules all in a capitalist society.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Money rules all in a capitalist society.


Lol, there's a lot I want to respond to, but I'm limited in time.  But to correct you on a specific misnomer; it's that capital rules in a capitalistic society, and it's not necessarily money.  Though, that should have been implied by your all knowingness.


----------



## wolf-snake (Nov 30, 2021)

Alright, who banged the Pangolion this time?


----------



## linuxares (Nov 30, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Alright, who banged the Pangolion this time?


Dang you Marsh!


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 30, 2021)

I ended up having to get the Pfizer booster today.

I feel dirty


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 30, 2021)

Ah, the Omicron variant. I'm not gonna be childish as it's quite a serious matter as we all know - not even gonna shout 'Hey, let's all make an anagram of Omicron!!', coz that would be moronic.....


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 1, 2021)

Omiron visit Japan and got 2nd case!

https://english.kyodonews.net/news/...se-of-omicron-coronavirus-variant-source.html


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 3, 2021)

Look likes Omicron visit my country Malaysia.... 

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...-omicron-variant-detected-in-malaysia-says-kj
https://www.bharian.com.my/berita/n...selatan-punca-kes-pertama-omicron-di-malaysia

Is time for be careful!


----------



## Asia81 (Dec 3, 2021)

Let's use coronadex. Can I get a shiny charm if I catch them all?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Dang you Marsh!


The fuck I do?


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

theres a new flu every year, this is no different. other than the mass panic peddled by the media.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Dec 8, 2021)

can't wait to get my next omnicron booster pfizer jab!!!!
hope a new variant comes out so I can get another booster jab soon : ))


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 9, 2021)

Omicron was Transformers  Actually Unicron 

https://www.hitc.com/en-gb/2021/11/30/transformer-omicron-meme/

Coming soon... Megatron variant is coming


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2021)

It's not like viruses never mutate or anything.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 9, 2021)

Omicron is weak




 , that is the natural progression of viral mutations  they get weaker  symptomatically but more infectious at they further mutate
this is good news ,  it means that herd immunity can now be reached without serious health impacts,  the virus is mutating and merging  with the   common cold  strains of corona viruses
this scares the  big pharma , they are now  in a panic to sell sell sell
, I suspect that the variants are being created in the same lab  as the original strain (and being deliberately released of course)
  but maybe this one was an unforeseen natural mutation  and was not  manufactured in lab and this one threatens to confer natural herd immunity and end the  plandemic ,we know these criminals will stop at nothing though so if it does  spread exponentially and it is very mild as  is predicted so far, they will just go back to their labs and cook up something much worse soon after to keep   the pandemic going or just lie their asses of some more and hope that people don't catch on when their bioweapon finally peters out and mutates back to something no more serious than a common cold and infects everyone  and due to i's mutation making it spread exponentially conferring natural herd immunity  to most people without them even realizing it 


if that happens they might have to work really hard in their labs on new gain of function to keep tis thing going

maybe they will even have to come up with something new entirely


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Omicron variant is possibly already in the US, Dr. Anthony Fauci says​
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news/new-covid-variant-south-africa-11-27-21/index.html
> ...


Drink that Kool-Aid


----------



## Lucaserf (Dec 9, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> theres a new flu every year, this is no different. other than the mass panic peddled by the media.


The Flu doesn't kill 500,000 people in a year


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> Drink that Kool-Aid


Since making that post, we have already had numerous confirmed cases of Omicron in the United States, and the preliminary data shows that a third dose (the booster) may be required for adequate protection against Omicron.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

Lucaserf said:


> The Flu doesn't kill 500,000 people in a year


The flu actually does kill hundreds of thousands of people per year globally, but that's without physical distancing, mass vaccination (not as many people get the yearly flu shot), mask-wearing, etc. Unchecked, COVID-19 is far more deadly than the flu, particularly early in the pandemic.


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Since making that post, we have already had numerous confirmed cases of Omicron in the United States, and the preliminary data shows that a third dose (the booster) may be required for adequate protection against Omicron.


It will never end. Hope you're looking forward to your 20 ''boosters'' a year


----------



## SG854 (Dec 9, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> It will never end. Hope you're looking forward to your 20 ''boosters'' a year


It's free and easy to get


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> It will never end. Hope you're looking forward to your 20 ''boosters'' a year


More likely, it will be like the flu with a recommended vaccine more or less every year.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> It will never end. Hope you're looking forward to your 20 ''boosters'' a year






Lacius said:


> More likely, it will be like the flu with a recommended vaccine more or less every year.


Yes,every 3 Months.....declared in our new Austrian Mandatory Vaccination Law.....
Every 3 months...wow....


----------



## Chary (Dec 9, 2021)

I genuinely don't know if I want more and more boosters down the road. Every single time I got the vaccine it made me violently unwell. The arm pain and fatigue was nothing compared to the horrendous side effect period cramps and general sickness I felt. I mean, I'm glad I'm vaccinated, but I don't want to keep going through that over and over...


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Yes,every 3 Months.....declared in our new Austrian Mandatory Vaccination Law.....
> Every 3 months...wow....


12 / 3 = 4 times a year, not 20 times a year.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Dec 9, 2021)

imagine thinking that 4 vaccinations a year against a flu is "normal"
I am vaccinated btw.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> 12 / 3 = 4 times a year, not 20 times a year.


Yes,of Course.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> imagine thinking that 4 vaccinations a year against a flu is "normal"
> I am vaccinated btw.


I didn't say it was.


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> 12 / 3 = 4 times a year, not 20 times a year.


Remember when it was 15 days to slow the spread? Pepperidge farm remembers


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> Remember when it was 15 days to slow the spread? Pepperidge farm remembers


Yes, because the goal was to, as you said, "slow the spread" and flatten the curve. You apparently don't remember as well as you think.

I'm also not arguing for four vaccines a year. I'm correcting their math.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Yes, because the goal was to, as you said, "slow the spread" and flatten the curve. You apparently don't remember as well as you think.
> 
> I'm also not arguing for four vaccines a year. I'm correcting their math.


Their math? One person frivolously said 20 times a year, then you said once a year, then someone completely different mentioned the actual requirement in the mandate for every 3 months. There was no they or correction to make. Take a break from being the teacher and relax sometimes.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm so done with this.  Can you guys just read up on how vaccines and the virus works and stop chasing your tails?


----------



## djnate27 (Dec 9, 2021)

Let's call it, "The Legend of Zelda: *Contagious Breath of the Wild*" or CBOTW for short!


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Dec 9, 2021)

wake up babe new covid dropped


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Their math? One person frivolously said 20 times a year, then you said once a year, then someone completely different mentioned the actual requirement in the mandate for every 3 months.


The post was in response to both of us, with the implication being that a vaccine every three months erroneously equals 20 vaccinations in a year.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> The post was in response to both of us, with the implication being that a vaccine every three months erroneously equals 20 vaccinations in a year.


There was no such implication.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> There was no such implication.


There was, but even if there weren't, my point that it still doesn't equal 20 shots like what was claimed in the other post still stands. Take a chill pill (or 20).


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> There was, but even if there weren't, my point that it still doesn't equal 20 shots like what was claimed in the other post still stands. Take a chill pill (or 20).


Consider how condescending you would have to be to assume @Alexander1970  cannot divide 12 by 3.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Consider how condescending you would have to be to assume @Alexander1970  cannot divide 12 by 3.


I never suggested he couldn't do that.

If you have anything else to say about it, send me a PM, because I don't want to be associated with your seemingly pointless and off-topic bickering.


----------



## spoggi (Dec 9, 2021)

The Omikron variant is maybe the way out of the pandemic


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> I never suggested he couldn't do that.
> 
> If you have anything else to say about it, send me a PM, because I don't want to be associated with your seemingly pointless and off-topic bickering.


Nope, I think it's better for everyone to see when you're wrong.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Nope, I think it's better for everyone to see when you're wrong.


Feel free to let me know when that happens. I'm wrong a lot. This just isn't one of those times.

The problem, however, is it's derailing the thread.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 9, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> theres a new flu every year, this is no different. other than the mass panic peddled by the media.


It is different, jackass.  Flu doesn't spread nearly as easily.  Hasn't killed nearly as many people.  So tired to seeing people post this ignorant shit.  Try at least reading up on airborn viruses before you decide whatever you randomly pull out of your ass trumps the entire medical field on the planet (who's all clearly colluding together for a global pandemic).


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 9, 2021)

Imagine not trusting major medical experts and doctors worldwide (CDC, WHO) that have made countless of research and documentations. But instead trust some conspiracy theories made by skeptical nobodies and "doctors".


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 10, 2021)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Imagine not trusting major medical experts and doctors worldwide (CDC, WHO) that have made countless of research and documentations. But instead trust some conspiracy theories made by skeptical nobodies and "doctors".


What's the difference between doctors and "doctors" ?


----------



## swutch (Dec 10, 2021)

an interesting point of view:


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 10, 2021)

What do pro-vaxxers & anti-vaxxers have in common?   Neither will ever be “fully-vaxxed”


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 10, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> What's the difference between doctors and "doctors" ?


By "doctors", I meant those that always seem to appear and cause a stir within social media and certain local news outlets that contradicts a lot of the research and discoveries done by global medical organizations about the virus, pandemic, and vaccines. Saying things like masks aren't effective, the vaccines aren't working as they intend to be, the vaccines were made with dead fetuses, etc. Some even recommending and prescribing people to take Ivermectin as a treatment for COVID-19.

Basically, the "doctors" that spread misinformation and causing people that don't know any better to outright reject the vaccine, even though it's there to help them and others, all because they believe what they hear or read from those "doctors" and believes them to be fact/true. And so whatever proven data and records that contradicts what they believe in would likely be seen as some government or some secret global society conspiracy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2021)

Ugur Sahin (I am slowly thinking,nobody knows this Man here.....) is no longer suggesting,he is pretty sure,it needs an new "3 Stich Booster" for Omicron next Year.

That makes then 6 Stiches.... 

https://www.wochenblick.at/corona/g...ngslos-kommt-deshalb-sechsfach-spritzenzwang/



> BioNTech founder Ugur Sahin wants to produce a new three-dose vaccine for the Omikron variant.


----------



## Delerious (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm pretty much moderate about the whole thing at this point.

The way I see it, COVID is here to stay. People should get vaccinated to mitigate the threat that it holds on themselves. Despite the fact that you can still get COVID, it still significantly reduces the chance that you'll end up in the ICU.

That said, most people want to move on, and they recognize that COVID is never going to be eliminated. Parents already have to struggle with the school system, and many young students are behind where they should be in school because of the whole thing. Supply shortages are still a thing, and inflation is hitting pretty hard on a global scale. So honestly, I can't really blame people for the sentiment of wanting to move on and let nature run its course while shots and therapeutics are administered as needed.

Keep in mind, this isn't a means to justify some of the conspiracies out there. For people in first-world countries though, anyone who's not vaccinated probably isn't by choice. Many of them don't do it because they think it's a giant hoax, and others just don't have any trust in the medical system - and I can't personally blame the latter when big pharma, insurance companies and big hospitals have shafted people left-and-right, and the CDC has kowtowed to China in the past. Trust in institutions was already running at a low before COVID, and now it's even lower. So it's really no surprise to me that people question whether they should really get vaccinated. Sadly for those people, it takes real life experience with the virus - via them or a close friend or family member. At this point, I can only point a chunk of the blame at our institutions for failing to give people enough reason to trust them. For the rest, well... some people are just too stubborn for their own good, and there is no convincing them.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 11, 2021)

Delerious said:


> I'm pretty much moderate about the whole thing at this point.
> 
> The way I see it, COVID is here to stay. People should get vaccinated to mitigate the threat that it holds on themselves. Despite the fact that you can still get COVID, it still significantly reduces the chance that you'll end up in the ICU.
> 
> ...


It's funny, because posts like yours were considered reasonable at one point. But now, you're essentially an anti-vaxxer and a conspiracy theorist for suggesting there might be reasons to not trust the corporations.



LinkmstrYT said:


> By "doctors", I meant those that always seem to appear and cause a stir within social media and certain local news outlets that contradicts a lot of the research and discoveries done by global medical organizations about the virus, pandemic, and vaccines. Saying things like masks aren't effective, the vaccines aren't working as they intend to be, the vaccines were made with dead fetuses, etc. Some even recommending and prescribing people to take Ivermectin as a treatment for COVID-19.
> 
> Basically, the "doctors" that spread misinformation and causing people that don't know any better to outright reject the vaccine, even though it's there to help them and others, all because they believe what they hear or read from those "doctors" and believes them to be fact/true. And so whatever proven data and records that contradicts what they believe in would likely be seen as some government or some secret global society conspiracy.


I think it's easy enough (well usually) to tell the difference between doctors just looking for attention and those that are sincere about their opinions and concerns. I wouldn't necessarily dismiss anyone and everyone that doesn't follow the mainstream narrative either. Just to take the Ivermectin case as an example, if a particular doctor is seeing good results at the clinical level it seems a bit silly to point out to them that there is no scientific data to back it up and therefore they should stop. Doctors are trained to only be concerned with the well-being of their patients, not the population at large, so unless they are unfit to practice it's probably best to leave them to it and let the epidemiologists worry about the big picture stuff. You may have been talking specifically about broadcasting though, like doctors on TV and Youtube, in which case I think it's a bit weird for any medical professional to want to go on an entertainment medium in the first place.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 11, 2021)

Delerious said:


> I'm pretty much moderate about the whole thing at this point.
> 
> The way I see it, COVID is here to stay. People should get vaccinated to mitigate the threat that it holds on themselves. Despite the fact that you can still get COVID, it still significantly reduces the chance that you'll end up in the ICU.
> 
> ...


The sad and scary thing is that more and more people are becoming desensitized with the whole pandemic as it's slowly becoming the "new normal" and hearing/reading about people getting infected or dying of COVID-19 is so common these days that people are getting used to it and don't bat an eye to it anymore (unless it involves them personally). As the numbers of infected and deaths become just that, numbers. A statistic. And that's not a good thing to start seeing considering it involves literal human lives.

We shouldn't stop trying to convince other people because, again, this is human lives we're talking about here. This isn't something we should shrug away or be moderate about, in all honesty. Since there are those that are too stubborn for their own good, then all the more reason to keep trying anyway. Better to try doing something about it before it's too late for them, their own family, friends, relatives, co-workers, etc.


subcon959 said:


> I think it's easy enough (well usually) to tell the difference between doctors just looking for attention and those that are sincere about their opinions and concerns. I wouldn't necessarily dismiss anyone and everyone that doesn't follow the mainstream narrative either. Just to take the Ivermectin case as an example, if a particular doctor is seeing good results at the clinical level it seems a bit silly to point out to them that there is no scientific data to back it up and therefore they should stop. Doctors are trained to only be concerned with the well-being of their patients, not the population at large, so unless they are unfit to practice it's probably best to leave them to it and let the epidemiologists worry about the big picture stuff. You may have been talking specifically about broadcasting though, like doctors on TV and Youtube, in which case I think it's a bit weird for any medical professional to want to go on an entertainment medium in the first place.


But that's one of the big problems, isn't it? Mainstream media outlets like Fox News and such are getting away with their own narratives and making people not want to listen to what others say regarding the whole pandemic as a whole (and other things unrelated to the pandemic). Not everyone chooses to look up, study, do research on what's going on as they go about their own lives so lots of people just absorb information the way that they're used to getting them like watching the news on TV. So they tend to believe more from places they "trust more" than others. This also applies to social media like Facebook or Twitter, where their own group of like-minded people, friends, families, etc. can easily spread those same narratives and misinformation onto others.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 11, 2021)

LinkmstrYT said:


> But that's one of the big problems, isn't it? Mainstream media outlets like Fox News and such are getting away with their own narratives and making people not want to listen to what others say regarding the whole pandemic as a whole (and other things unrelated to the pandemic). Not everyone chooses to look up, study, do research on what's going on as they go about their own lives so lots of people just absorb information the way that they're used to getting them like watching the news on TV. So they tend to believe more from places they "trust more" than others. This also applies to social media like Facebook or Twitter, where their own group of like-minded people, friends, families, etc. can easily spread those same narratives and misinformation onto others.


The last time I regularly watched American TV was 2001, and every time I tried to watch Fox News I got very triggered by Bill O'Reilly. I don't actually remember anything on CNN other than when I was watching live on the morning of 9/11 :-( .. These days, being in the UK I only really see curated clips on Youtube, so they all come off as biased as each other. It does seem to me that it's getting harder and harder to discern what's actually true and what isn't, and that's a real problem.


----------



## Delerious (Dec 11, 2021)

LinkmstrYT said:


> The sad and scary thing is that more and more people are becoming desensitized with the whole pandemic as it's slowly becoming the "new normal" and hearing/reading about people getting infected or dying of COVID-19 is so common these days that people are getting used to it and don't bat an eye to it anymore (unless it involves them personally). As the numbers of infected and deaths become just that, numbers. A statistic. And that's not a good thing to start seeing considering it involves literal human lives.
> 
> We shouldn't stop trying to convince other people because, again, this is human lives we're talking about here. This isn't something we should shrug away or be moderate about, in all honesty. Since there are those that are too stubborn for their own good, then all the more reason to keep trying anyway. Better to try doing something about it before it's too late for them, their own family, friends, relatives, co-workers, etc.
> 
> But that's one of the big problems, isn't it? Mainstream media outlets like Fox News and such are getting away with their own narratives and making people not want to listen to what others say regarding the whole pandemic as a whole (and other things unrelated to the pandemic). Not everyone chooses to look up, study, do research on what's going on as they go about their own lives so lots of people just absorb information the way that they're used to getting them like watching the news on TV. So they tend to believe more from places they "trust more" than others. This also applies to social media like Facebook or Twitter, where their own group of like-minded people, friends, families, etc. can easily spread those same narratives and misinformation onto others.



Trying to convince people is well and good, but the harsh reality is that you can only convince so many, and the deeper we are into this mess, the harder it gets to convince the stubborn few. People only tend to trust the opinions of people they've already established trust with. And in the U.S. anyway, the political divide is already great because of all the stupid culture war bullshit that the media only continues to perpetuate, because both sides get a real hard-on for demonizing the other side rather than creating a unifying message. Because of this new heightening of the culture war, there are all too many people who would rather die on the hill they fight on, and now the issue of vaccines is all too deeply entangled into the culture war. The only option left at this point is mandates, but we all know how well that's going to go down. There's a difference between how things should be and the reality of how things are going to play out. To your point though, there are still people who can be convinced, but at some point, it either comes down to living without masks and mandates and accepting that people will die, or people continuing to live their lives in fear of a disease and risking increased frustration of human society which leads to more domestic abuse and psychological issues. Either way, there is going to be tragedy. It's a matter of which one we'd rather choose.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 13, 2021)

This thread is a peice of fucking shit and needs to be locked.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2021)

Locked per OP's request.


----------

